# Can anyone help me identify my Pleco?



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

ive tried looking all over the internet but i just dont think i can properly identify him. also does or has anyone else have/had one of these guys? i have some questions. lol



















and im sorry if these photos are rather large


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

p//s... sorry fixed the pictures


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

peppermint?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Steph:

I believe that to be a Kieser Pleco, L003.

Please refer to
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=656

TR


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

to identify this pleco better we need a few more pics that show clearly the mouth, as well as a clear pic of the scale type, and underbelly. there are many plecos that look similar to this one, so to definatively say its one or another with out further info is kind of hard.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

GoodMike said:


> to identify this pleco better we need a few more pics that show clearly the mouth, as well as a clear pic of the scale type, and underbelly. there are many plecos that look similar to this one, so to definatively say its one or another with out further info is kind of hard.


Mike:

For my edification I would appreciate your enumeration of the other "pleco's that look similar to this one*" as I believe that I responded appropriately.

TR

*Your provision of links to photographs (as I provided) in order that I can understand your comments would be appreciated also.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

jones57742 said:


> Mike:
> 
> For my edification I would appreciate your enumeration of the other "pleco's that look similar to this one*" as I believe that I responded appropriately.
> 
> ...


L004, L007, L068, L082, L102, L107, L142, L240, L248, L254, L282, L326, L368. ALL of these fish have VERY similar qualities, but that doesnt mean her fish is ALL of these fish now does it? simply finding A fish that looks SIMILAR to the one posted does NOT make it the right answer. MORE information is needed... if it was an easy said and done thing, then the answer would have been posted by now. i have talked with several other pleco crazed people, and all, ALL of us agree that more pics are needed to tell exactly which species this fish is. disagree with me if you want, im simply trying to the the RIGHT answer, not just AN answer. the L003 has a different body shape and style than the fish in the pics here. More pics of the actual fish would help get an acurate identification of the fish.


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

I can say one thing for certain, it is NOT an L003.... The mouth is WRONG and the body shape is WRONG. It MIGHT be this, but I can't be certain.... 

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/image.php?image_id=8001


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Gm and Gj:

I appreciate the input.

I had considered several, but not all, of the L#'s which yall set forth but had discarded them.

TR

BTW: I hope that Steph will post additional photographs as Gm requested as I am obviously very interested in the correct indentification of her pleco.


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

sorry it took me so long to post some more pictures, ive been real busy but i would still love to get some help identifying him. hes real shy so it was hard to get a picture of his mouth, sorry if theyre poor picture quality, i hope these help though, if not i can try and take more.
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m107/stefaniebadass/Animals%2007/100_0630.jpg
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m107/stefaniebadass/Animals%2007/100_0632.jpg
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m107/stefaniebadass/Animals%2007/100_0657.jpg
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m107/stefaniebadass/Animals%2007/100_0665.jpg
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m107/stefaniebadass/Animals%2007/100_0675.jpg
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m107/stefaniebadass/Animals%2007/100_0676.jpg
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m107/stefaniebadass/Animals%2007/100_0678.jpg


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

& once again thanks!


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Once again, I'd have to say it's a galaxias(L240). You can see many more pics at planetcatfish.com. Just follow the link on my previous post.


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

would even more pictures be of better use?


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

would more pictures be of even better use? its hard getting a clear picture with my pos camera


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

What more can we do here? A tenative ID has been made, if you are unhappy with that go to www.planetcatfish.com and find what you feel your fish is in their catalog, they have pictures of 100s of plecos there. You can also post on their forum and get an answer from one of the experts there... 

Here is what I believe the fish to be... 

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=911


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

gemjunkie said:


> What more can we do here? A tenative ID has been made, if you are unhappy with that go to www.planetcatfish.com and find what you feel your fish is in their catalog, they have pictures of 100s of plecos there. You can also post on their forum and get an answer from one of the experts there...
> 
> Here is what I believe the fish to be...
> 
> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=911


 thank you, your awsome that does look exactly like him =]


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

As some of you might know, I'm a pleco fanatic and pretty dang good at I.D.'ing these fish. And I wholeheartedly agree with Gemjunkie's call. That is a L-240 for sure.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I 3rd Gem's call, looks to be L240 to me as well:
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=911


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

come on it's a seabass, you're all mistaken:angel:


----------



## TREASURECHEST (Mar 31, 2006)

gemjunkie said:


> Once again, I'd have to say it's a galaxias(L240). You can see many more pics at planetcatfish.com. Just follow the link on my previous post.



And once again, I'd have to say gemjunkie is HOT!!!!!
Oops, I mean gemjunkie is correct. ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

TREASURECHEST said:


> And once again, I'd have to say gemjunkie is HOT!!!!!
> Oops, I mean gemjunkie is correct. ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)



I still wanna go play at your house... I'll let ya come play at mine..


----------



## Arcfusion (Jan 4, 2008)

Well that's a nice looking Pleco, thats for sure. I'm new to the hobby, so could someone please tell me why Plecos are classified in numbers and letter. Like "L240".


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

This would do better in it's own thread, but I will give what I believe is the answer:
I am pretty sure that the "L" is for Loricariidae... then the number is for each individual species. 
I am open to being wrong about that though as I have never actually asked, and always assumed it was this!


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

peppermint pleco L030


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Obsidian is correct. The "L" stands for Loricariidae, and was introduced in December of1988 by Rainer Stawikowski...the chief editor of Datz magazine. The idea was concieved in Munich, in the summer of 1988 by Arthur Werner (manager of Transfish), Rainer Stawikowski, and Uli Schliewen (ZSM - Zoologiche Staatssammlung Munich). They were sitting in a beer garden at a pizzeria.


----------

